# Acer Aspire HDMI Input funktioniert nicht



## Balti (4. März 2013)

Hi, ich habe das Acer Aspire 7739 Notebook bei amazon bestellt. In der Produktbeschreibung steht es sei möglich, Spielekonsolen bzw. Bluray-Player über den HDMI Anschluss anzuschließen und es somit als Monitor zu benutzen: 



> ... Die  HDMI Schnittstelle ermöglicht die bestmögliche Wiedergabe von  HD-Inhalten; Schließen Sie ganz einfach Ihren Blu-Ray-Player oder Ihre  Spielekonsole an das Notebook an.


Quelle zum nachlesen: http://www.amazon.de/Acer-Aspire-7739-384G50Mnkk-Notebook-i3-380M/dp/B006WNGXEQ

Nun habe ich vorhin vergeblich versucht meine Xbox 360 an die HDMI Schnittstelle anzuschließen und daraufhin in diversen Foren gelesen, dass nur die wenigsten Notebooks einen HDMI Input besitzen sollen.

Wie ist das denn nun genau bei meinem Modell? Kann mir jemand hier konkret sagen ob das nun möglich ist oder nicht?

LG, Balti


----------



## schwoin (4. März 2013)

Hallo,

also mir ist nicht bekannt das es dass bei gängigen Notebooks gibt, bzw. Ich wüsste kein Notebook das HDMI Input hat. 
Für sowas müsstest dir n Monitor kaufen, oder n Fernseher!


----------



## timbo01 (4. März 2013)

Dein Laptop hat nur einen HDMI-Output. D.h. du kannst nur Bildmaterial vom Laptop auf einen Fernseher/Monitor übertragen.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Kotor (4. März 2013)

so steht es auf Amazon .... 

Die HDMI Schnittstelle ermöglicht die bestmögliche Wiedergabe von HD-Inhalten; Schließen Sie ganz einfach Ihren Blu-Ray-Player oder Ihre Spielekonsole an das Notebook an.

Kenn nur leider auch kein Notebook, dass das kann. Hab selber eine Acer Aspire ... aber mein 15,4" Notebook Monitor kann ich nicht für externe Signale benutzen. 

Wenn das geht will ich es auch wissen !


----------



## Railroadfighter (4. März 2013)

Die einzigen 2 Notebooks mit HDMI-IN die ich kenne sind das Alienware M17x und das M18x, dort schaltet man per FN-Kombination zwischen den Eingängen um.
Da wird einfach irgendwie eine Zeile eines Alienwares reingerutscht sein (keine Ahnung wie ).
Ich würde das Gerät mit einem Hinweis, das die Beschreibung falsch ist einfach zurückschicken, ist ohnehin schon relativ veraltet.


----------

